# Leader of 'Calexit' abandons the movement and moves to Russia



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Sasquatch Thought you'd enjoy this one lol

The leader of the Yes California Independence Campaign, Louis Marinelli, announced on April 18 that he "intends to make Russia" his "new home" and is therefore withdrawing his petition for a "Calexit" referendum, the Business Insider reports.

"I have found in Russia a new happiness, a life without the albatross of frustration and resentment towards ones' homeland, and a future detached from the partisan divisions and animosity that has thus engulfed my entire adult life," Marinelli wrote. "Consequently, if the people of Russia would be so kind as to welcome me here on a permanent basis, I intend to make Russia my new home."

Leader of 'Calexit' abandons the movement and lives in Russia | Russia Beyond The Headlines


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow has he gor a wake up call coming. Russians don't play nice with snowflakes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As I understand it he was already in Russia when he started this thing. He married a Russian girl, that being the reason for him being there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> As I understand it he was already in Russia when he started this thing. He married a Russian girl, that being the reason for him being there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Then what was the point of Calexit? (for him, I mean).


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If this gentleman has decided not to respect and live by our country's constitution, he is free to make his own choices, the very ability to be able to do that is what he fails to recognize. Then so be it. TG, I'm not in any way passing judgment on what freedom exist or not in Russia, because I only know what I read and hear in the media, if he can be happier someplace else, he has my blessing....I have not had the opportunity to have any sort of discussion with any from there other than on this forum.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Then what was the point of Calexit? (for him, I mean).


That's what puzzled me when I first heard of it. Maybe he planned to return to CA and has now changed his mind.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@rstanek Do not worry, you may pass judgement or not, up to you


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Surprised a Russian girl would put up with this type. They are not inclined to be attracted to weak types.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh is he going to be in for a big suprise.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

He chose a really beautiful city to live in, love Yekaterinburg.. I wonder what he does for a living there..


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

TG said:


> He chose a really beautiful city to live in, love Yekaterinburg.. I wonder what he does for a living there..


He is probably on welfare. And I bet you he will be trying to change that city's ways and culture. Morons like him are known to do that.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Did he read the fine print in our Constitution? 
Any liberal douchebag leaving the country must take 10 like him along for every year he has voted.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

6811 said:


> He is probably on welfare. And I bet you he will be trying to change that city's ways and culture. Morons like him are known to do that.


LOL! He is not eligible for welfare and he'd be promptly feeling very sorry for himself if he pulls this nonsense there, I'd love to see him try :vs_laugh:
He's probably teaching English.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

How many snowflakes can he take with him?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> He chose a really beautiful city to live in, love Yekaterinburg.. I wonder what he does for a living there..


For him? Probably a male escort with wife as the pimp.

He should be scraping crud of the sewer walls.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> He chose a really beautiful city to live in, love Yekaterinburg.. I wonder what he does for a living there..


Wasn't it named after Catherine the great???


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Wasn't it named after Catherine the great???


The name of the city is self evident


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> The name of the city is self evident


Not to everybody.:vs_smile:

It was on the target board at one time under a different name.


----------

